# Ball Clover



## NTRotty (Jul 12, 2009)

How many hives could I possible work off 6 acres of well established ball clover and 8 - 10 peach trees, water close by, and typical N. Texas weather.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

it all depends on the surrounding area They can make some gain up to 1 1/2 mile radius from their location better if the main flow is closer say with in 1/4 to half mile your clover and fruit trees will add to the total crop fruit trees will sure help a lot in early build up and if it is good weather the clover will add greatly to the honey crop lot of factors involved moisture,fertilizer and winds to name a few would not be afraid to try 10-15 strong hives for honey production and this will vary from year to year you could keep say 15 hives from year to year and one year they make 5-6 supers of honey and another year they may only make their stores if moisture is short if they was only half the hive they may make you a super of honey, lots of factors.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

I have asked this question before on other threads, but did not receive an answer. I been told that last year in Texas ball clover did not produce any nectar by bees which were covering a large acreage of the stuff. Has anyone had any personal experience with this clover with regard to its nectar (honey) producing aspects?


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a brochurce on Ball Clover. It entertains the idea for honey production. It is from Fairlie seed co.Commerce ,Tx. 903 886 2362 .I bought some @$7#


----------

